# my TINY MAC collection =)



## xiahe (Oct 6, 2005)

eyeshadows (left -> right): Satellite Dreams, Beautiful Iris, Swish, Parrot
Bare Canvas paint
Blacktrack fluidline
266 brush

probably the most pathetic MAC collection.  EVER.  ♥


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 7, 2005)

that's a really nice collection you got there!! it's so not pathetic- i only really have that much!! i love the colours of your e/s.... and you got parrot?? my goodness!! i want it bad! i'm really loving the pink also


----------



## xiahe (Oct 7, 2005)

Parrot was my first ever purchase...but sometimes i'm afraid to use it cause it's so highly-sought after and it's selling for $784897343897432154987341 on eBay -_-;;


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 7, 2005)

It's small, but you have great colors.  I'm jealous, I never got Parrot.


----------



## user3 (Oct 7, 2005)

I personally think you have nice little MAC collection going there!


----------



## MACreation (Oct 8, 2005)

awwwwwwwwww i remember those days  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still girl...
U have parrot and i have it in the palette..grrr.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow, yes it's small but you've got damn good taste! Some nice basics too (fluidline, paint, brush). Oh, and Parrot. People will be drooling over that, I'm sure.


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_It's small, but you have great colors.  I'm jealous, I never got Parrot._

 

me either! and everyone says its a great color...


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 11, 2005)

You have a very nice small collection.


----------



## atlantatiffany (Oct 12, 2005)

your satelitte looks brighter than in person. in the store it seems soft . u have a great collection starting out.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atlantatiffany* 
_your satelitte looks brighter than in person. in the store it seems soft . u have a great collection starting out._

 
satellite dreams is my new favorite purple e/s.  ♥♥♥  if you don't already own it, i suggest purchasing it.  i don't think you'll be disappointed!


----------



## CaliKris (Oct 12, 2005)

I got Satellite Dreams today! Love it!

Your collection is great! Besides like the others said..you have parrot!!!!


----------



## breathless (Oct 29, 2005)

not pathetic! its nice!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## simar (Apr 2, 2006)

aww dont worry, im right there with you too. my collection is very small too still. but i love the e/s colours!!!


----------



## XoXo (Apr 2, 2006)

great e/s..i want parrot! cute collections


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 2, 2006)

oooh lovely


----------



## BombshellVixen (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey, don't sell yourself short, you inspired me to post my beautiful beginning MAC collection!


----------



## MACAHOLiC (Apr 5, 2006)

nice collection! swish is 1 of my favorite colors


----------



## french-dessert (Apr 5, 2006)

very nice


----------



## asteffey (Apr 5, 2006)

i bet you could do an amazingggggg look with your e/s alone


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 6, 2006)

you have parrot...that's all u need


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 7, 2006)

you've got awesome taste in colors =)


----------

